# Sunterra-Ongoing search ?



## winger (Jun 21, 2007)

Are Sunterra club members able to put ongoing searches for:

1) Sunterra resorts > 60 days from date of travel ?
2) Sunterra resorts < 60 days from date of travel ?
3) II resorts > 60 days from date of travel ?
4) II resorts < 60 days from date of travel ?

Are there other periods I (potential Sunterra member) would want to be aware of?

Thanks!


----------



## fnewman (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't know of any way to do an ongoing search on the Sunterra site, but it would certainly be a good addition, IMHO


----------



## winger (Jun 22, 2007)

fnewman said:


> I don't know of any way to do an ongoing search on the Sunterra site, but it would certainly be a good addition, IMHO



How about calling 877 club sun? which of the four (or other?) are members able to do?  I could not understand what the rep was talking about yesterday on the phone - he had such a thick accent : (


----------

